# mail ne veut plus quitter !!



## markouch (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai toujours des ennuis avec l'application mail, et ne sais pas comment m'en sortir. Depuis maintenant plusieurs semaines, il est impossible de quitter mail (après avoir fait 'quitter', la fenêtre des messages se ferme, mais le menu 'mail' reste surligné) sauf en forçant, ce qui fait que, naturellement, un certain nombre de manoeuvres ne sont pas enregistrées. J'ai noté cela, particulièrement, après avoir constaté qu'un certain nombre de retour de mail avec des adresses erronées refusaient de se mettre à la corbeille (du genre 'Mail Delivery System').

Je suis sur un powermac, sous os 10.4.11. j'ai plusieurs milliers de messages dans différentes bal et j'ai 7 comptes paramétrés, qui reçoivent bien les mail.

Pensez-vous que mail soit bugué, ou ai-je fait quelque chose qu'il ne faut pas faire ? Je suis assez ennuyé, car il s'agit de messages professionnels, et j'ai besoin d'un logiciel de mail fonctionnel. Dois-je le réinstaller (et dans ce cas, comment conserver mes messages) ou en installer un autre (par ex. thunderbird) ?

Merci d'avance d'un petit conseil.

Marc.


----------



## schwebb (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Il faudrait un petit coup de nettoyage, je pense. Style Onyx.

Tes bal avec plusieurs milliers de messages, ce sont des bal que tu as créées (rubrique Sur mon Mac), ou ce sont les boîtes de réception de tes comptes par défaut, avec l'icône d'un casier à courrier?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2008)

bonjour
il y a tellement de possibilités

premiere chose
tu vas reconstruire les BAL
( menu BAL)
Attention comme tu as 7 comptes tu cliques  dans chaque sous section
(pas les dossiers globaux -option grisée)

il y a peut etre des messages qui ont foutu la foire
tu peux aussi virer le fichier envelope index
ca en mettra un neuf à relance

déjà ces 2 mesures devraient booster le Mail


----------



## juliuslechien (21 Août 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Il faudrait un petit coup de nettoyage, je pense. Style Onyx.



Je valide cette hypothèse. 
Il m'est déjà arrivé que lorsque je n'ai pas fait depuis quelques temps un peu de maintenance via Onyx ou les utilitaires système, Mail bloque à la fermeture.
Le problème disparaît une fois la maintenance faite.


----------

